# 05 trek 1500 (double) red,white & blue wanted



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

looking to start up cycling again after a 10year layoff, used to have a cannondale, which was pretty good at the time. been looking around at specialized etc. dont really care for specialized compact geometry, cannondale whell wanted to get something different from what i had before. so i rode a trek 1500 which the my LBS had reccomended, and boy what a difference 10 yrs make! like night & day. i really liked the paint scheme on the 05's red, white & blue theme, but my LBS currenty only have the 06's in stock which IMO dont really care for. so i figured why not look for a used 05 with the color i want & maybe save a few bucks. almost forgot looking for a size 56


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

They did/do not make the 1500 as a double stock they are all triples, that being said an 05 may be hard to come by since i belive trek only has 06's and that is all we can now get at work as well.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

edgeman said:


> looking to start up cycling again after a 10year layoff, used to have a cannondale, which was pretty good at the time. been looking around at specialized etc. dont really care for specialized compact geometry, cannondale whell wanted to get something different from what i had before. so i rode a trek 1500 which the my LBS had reccomended, and boy what a difference 10 yrs make! like night & day. i really liked the paint scheme on the 05's red, white & blue theme, but my LBS currenty only have the 06's in stock which IMO dont really care for. so i figured why not look for a used 05 with the color i want & maybe save a few bucks. almost forgot looking for a size 56


<br>
Edgeman, if you want one, RUN to your nearest Trek dealer. As I type this, Trek has five (5) 56cm 2005 1500T's in stock.


<br>


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just at my LBS a couple of days ago and had a related question: can I get a project one in the color scheme of the last postal team (red/white/blue)? They called the factory at Trek and asked for me, and the answer was NO! I guess it is a licensing issue, even though nowhere on the bike does it say USPS or postal service etc. This is my favorite color scheme so far and was just curious in case something happens and I need to make an insurance claim for a new bike.

I guess your best bet would either be finding a dealer with old stock or have them talk to their Trek rep to see if any of the other LBS they service has one in stock and can ship/trade one in for you. My LBS didn't have the bike I wanted (frame size and color), so they talked to the Trek rep who found another store with one in stock and arranged for it to be shipped to my LBS for me at no extra cost--pretty sweat deal.


----------

